# Madame, Monsieur / Docteur / Professeur (pour s'adresser à un médecin)



## RaZias

Quand j´écris une lettre à un médecin dont je ne connais pas le sexe, comment je dois écrire la forme de politesse qui devra apparaître au début de la lettre ?

_Monsieur le Médecin, Madame le Médecin,_

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## VRF

Généralement, en français on place d'abord "madame" et ensuite "monsieur". C'est une marque de courtoisie envers les femmes qui se respecte encore aujourd'hui. 

Soit: "Madame, Monsieur le Médecin"


----------



## Mout

J'ose espérer que ton médecin est diplômé. par conséquent, il doit avoir un doctorat, et dans ce cas là, au lieu de dire "Monsieur le médecin,", tu diras "Docteur,". et ca passera tant pour monsieur que pour madame.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Généralement, on utilise toujours "Madame" ou "Monsieur" au début des lettres. Quand on parle, on dit "Docteur".
Si on est soi-même docteur en médecine : "(Monsieur et) cher confrère", "(Madame et) chère consœur".


----------



## RaZias

Si je ne sais pas s´il s´agit d´une femme ou d´un homme je dois alors dire:

1 - Madame, Mademoiselle, Monsieur le Médecin

2 - Docteur


----------



## Nanon

Pour commencer une lettre, si on ne sait pas à qui on s'adresse : simplement "Madame, Monsieur". On écrit les deux.

 "Monsieur le Médecin" n'est _jamais_ utilisé, sauf :

pour écrire une adresse : "Monsieur le Médecin-Conseil de la Caisse Primaire d'Assurance Maladie" (mais médecin-conseil est une fonction, pas un titre académique)
et surtout dans le théâtre de Molière : "Monsieur le médecin est-il à la maison ?"
 C'est justement par référence aux pièces de Molière (qui adorait caricaturer les médecins) qu'il est préférable d'éviter "Monsieur le Médecin", sauf si on veut ironiser ! 

Quand on parle, on dit "Docteur", quel que soit le sexe.

_ Mademoiselle_ est un mot que je recommanderais également d'éviter, à moins que la femme médecin à qui on s'adresse le demande expressément. En effet, une demoiselle est non seulement une femme célibataire mais aussi une jeune fille et, si elle est un peu susceptible, une femme médecin n'appréciera pas d'être confondue avec une étudiante en médecine !  Il vaut mieux se limiter à "Madame" et à "Docteur", c'est plus prudent.


----------



## Giulia2213

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis en train de rédiger un courrier destiné à un professeur de médecine (également chef de service à l'hôpital).

Tout le reste est rédigé sauf la formule d'appel, sur laquelle je coince.

Un professeur de médecine est à la fois professeur dans une faculté de médecine et médecin hospitalier. Dans ce cas, quid de la formule de politesse ?

Dans la formule de politesse, faut-il rester sur sa fonction de médecin ou sur sa fonction de professeur ? Lors de mes recherches, je n'ai rien trouvé sur cet aspect linguistique.

Merci d'avance


----------



## gadji

Bonjour, 

professeur est un titre qui correspond à un grade plus élevé que docteur dans la hiérarchie universitaire et médicale. 
On ne peut être Professeur que si l'on est déjà docteur.
L'usage veut que l'on utilise le terme correspond à la plus haute "distinction", disons, et quand il y en a plusieurs, on utilise celle qui est la plus adaptée au contexte. 
Je dirais que Monsieur le Professeur semble moins risqué : certains hospitalo-universitaires sont très attachés à leur titre, d'autres non.
C'est également plus adapté si vous lui écrivez par exemple pour solliciter un rendez-vous ou pour qu'il accepte de vous recevoir/traiter votre cas.


----------



## OLN

Dans ma pratique (en médecine), j'ai appris qu'on s'adressait ainsi à son professeur : *Monsieur et cher Maître*.
(exemple de source en 2011, où c'était toujours valable)

Si non : *Monsieur le Professeur*.

Lire aussi : Cher Professeur / Monsieur le Professeur
et lire aussi les multiples ressources en ligne, comme La lettre : les formules d’appel

Rappel : comme pour Madame, Monsieur, on conserve les majuscules tout au long de la lettre jusqu'aux salutations finales « Veuillez                            agréer, Monsieur et cher Maître, l'expression                            de ma respectueuse considération »


----------



## Zen45

Lorsqu un docteur a un titre de professeur (en médecine), que doit-on dire au début d une consultation : 
1 - Bonjour Monsieur le Professeur
2 - Bonjour Professeur
3 - ???


Merci pour vos suggestions.

Pour un Médecin sans titre de professeur, on dit souvent " - Bonjour Docteur". 

Alors peut-on dire "- Bonjour Professeur" ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, on peut dire « Bonjour Professeur », mais les professionnels de santé (notamment les infirmières et les secrétaires) disent tout simplement « Bonjour Monsieur ».


----------



## Zen45

Merci bien.


----------



## Alessa Azure

À mon avis, un simple « bonjour » (accompagné d'un sourire ?) fonctionne très bien aussi, du moins à Montréal.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne saurais me prononcer pour le Québec, mais un simple _Bonjour_ est très peu courtois en Europe. Le bon usage veut que l'on indique le titre de civilité d'une personne que l'on vouvoie.

Pour en revenir à la question posée par Zen45, si le médecin est professeur, je dis simplement _Bonjour monsieur_ (pour ne pas dire _Bonjour monsieur le professeur_, qui serait franchement guindé) ; s'il n'a « que » le titre de docteur, je dis alors _Bonjour docteur._


----------



## jekoh

_Bonjour_ tout court fonctionne très bien aussi en France. Je pense qu'il y a surtout une question de génération...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je rejoins Capello : un simple  « Bonjour ! » est un peu sec. « Bonjour Monsieur. » est un minimum, du moins en France, et quelle que soit la génération, àmha.


----------



## Bezoard

Je crois que le sourire et la modulation de la voix dans la façon de dire "bonjour" sont essentiels pour faire comprendre la nature de nos sentiments (politesse, cordialité, empathie... ou au contraire froideur, indifférence...).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est certain, et même évident pour beaucoup, mais mettre une petite couche de vocabulaire permet de se rassurer et de se lancer. Ce d'autant plus que le professeur, lui, vous dira « Bonjour Monsieur. »
Cela s'appelle _les conventions sociales_ et varie selon les sociétés, les personnes et les époques.

PS : on peut même être froid ou indifférent avec un « Bonjour cher ami ! » : tout est dans l'intonation et le langage corporel (posture, regard...).


----------



## LoenTm

Bonjour, je me retrouve dans un cas similaire au premier.
Je dois écrire un mail à un docteur, mais je sais que c'est une femme.

Je sais que certains disent "Docteure" et non pas "Doctoresse" alors je coince..
Dois-je dire "Chère Docteure" ou "Chère Doctoresse"... Ou bien je fais semblant de rien et je laisse "Cher Docteur" ?

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un me répond ^^'.


----------



## Bezoard

Déjà, est-ce une lettre ou un courriel que vous écrivez ?
Si vous connaissez assez bien cette femme-docteur au point de lui écrire "cher", vous devriez savoir comment l'appeler !   
En tout cas, j'éviterais bien sûr "Doctoresse". 
Ma préférence personnelle va à "Cher Docteur", qui ne s'intéresse qu'au titre, non au genre.


----------



## LoenTm

Non, je suis encore étudiant et c’est pour une recherche de stage.
Je sais juste que c’est une femme.
Étant donner que je n’ai pas l’habitude des appellations autre que « Madame, Monsieur » je souhaitais me renseigner avant f’envoyer une bêtise ^^’
Merci de ta réponse, j’en prend note.

Edit: C’est un courriel.


----------



## danielc

J'ai appris il y a longtemps que l'on utilise "cher"pour ceux que l'on connaît bien. J'ai trouvé ceci.

"
*À éviter*
« Cher Monsieur, » ou « Chère Madame, » : ces formulations peuvent sembler trop familières, ou bien commerciales. À utiliser uniquement si vous connaissez bien la personne."


Formules de politesse pour lettres et mails - La Poste


----------



## LoenTm

D’accord merci.
Mon Maître de Stage m’avait dit qu’on disait « Cher Maître » dans le cas d’un notaire ou d’un avocat par exemple.
Et en cherchant un peu sur internet je suis tomber sur « Cher Docteur »...

Merci de ta réponse rapide, je vais jeter un coup d’oeil a ton lien.


----------



## OLN

Si vous n'avez pas été présentés ou n'avez pas eu l'occasion de créer une relation, je ne mettrais pas "Chère...".
"Madame le Docteur X," semblant lourd,  je m'adresserais à elle par la simple formule "Madame,"  ou "Docteur, " sans le nom.

Note que  "Bonjour, je me retrouve ..." n'est pas une formule de politesse et qu'on sépare les salutations comme la formule de politesse du texte qui suit.


----------



## Nanon

LoenTm said:


> Étant donné que je n’ai pas l’habitude des appellations autres que « Madame, Monsieur », je souhaitais me renseigner avant d’envoyer une bêtise


Écrire à une personne qu'on ne connaît pas « Madame » ou « Monsieur » (voire « Madame, Monsieur » s'il y a plusieurs personnes ou si on ne sait pas encore comment appeler l'interlocuteur) n'est jamais une bêtise .

Et pour une demande de stage auprès d'un notaire ou d'un avocat, « Maître » tout court (sans « cher » puisque le destinataire est, en principe, encore un inconnu) est recommandé. 

Au fait, bienvenue sur le forum, @LoenTm.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour, LoenTm et bienvenue. 

Si la docteure en question se trouve en France, j'écrirais _Bonjour_, (saut de ligne, puis votre message). Ou _Bonjour Docteure_, peut-être ?
Si elle réside au Québec, j'écrirais _Bonjour Docteure _+ son nom de famille + virgule (saut de ligne, puis votre message).

J'éviterais _Doctoresse _et encore plus _Chère_.


----------



## itka

Et moi, j'éviterais "Docteur*e*" ... J'en connais plus d'une que ça ne mettrait pas vraiment de bonne humeur !


----------



## danielc

Les Canadiennes ont moins de problèmes avec la féminisation des titres.


----------



## OLN

Alessa Azure said:


> Si la docteure en question se trouve en France, j'écrirais _Bonjour_, (saut de ligne, puis votre message).


Pas moi.
"Bonjour" est une salutation qu'on adresse à l'oral (personne que l'on rencontre, message sur un répondeur, ou encore dans un forum à un peu tout le monde) et à laquelle on ajoute poliment_ madame_ ou _docteur. _(Cf. n°14)

Je suis d'accord avec cet extrait (Un mail professionnel réussi et bien rédigé est un mail courtois) :


Bonjour,

– Avec des personnes avec lesquelles vous n’avez pas particulièrement de lien mais que vous connaissez. *C’est une formule très proche du langage parlé.* Donc, à ne pas utiliser avec un interlocuteur que vous ne connaissez pas du tout.


Certes, le courrier électronique autorise une décontraction proche de celle dans l'échange verbal, mais si comme dans ce cas, le courriel remplace un premier courrier papier adressé à quelqu'un qu'on ne connaît pas personnellement, à la place de LoenTm, je le soignerais au même titre. Après ce premier courrier avec une formule d'appel classique, il aura tout le temps de créer un lien. ("je sais que c'est une femme" : tu connais tout de même son nom, ou envoies-tu le courriel  à une adresse commune ?)

Recommandations au Canada  : 


> le protocole déconseille l’emploi du patronyme dans les situations de communication professionnelle Banque de dépannage linguistique - Début du message et formule d'appel





> Dans la correspondance administrative, il n’est pas de mise de faire suivre le titre de civilité du nom de famille de la personne, dans la formule d’appel. On n’écrit pas : _Madame Leblanc_, ni _Monsieur Demers_, mais simplement _Madame_ ou _Monsieur_.
> formules d’appel générales - Entrées commençant par F - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction.



Comme l'a dit Nanon, "_Madame_ n'est jamais une bêtise".


----------



## Alessa Azure

Quoi qu'il en soit, la plupart des courriels provenant de France commencent par un simple « Bonjour, » et ceux dont les destinateurs se trouvent au Québec par « Bonjour + Madame + nom de famille ».


----------



## LoenTm

Bonjour, je vois que vous êtes pas mal à m'aidé et je vous en suis reconnaissant ^^' J'habite en Belgique, et je n'ai aucun lien avec cette personne.
En lisant vos réponses vous parlez de "En France, au Canada"... 
Est-ce différent en Belgique?


----------



## Stéphane89

Non, l'usage n'est pas différent en Belgique. Comme ailleurs, les avis sur la question ne sont pas toujours tranchés : on m'a aussi appris à ne pas commencer par "Cher" un courrier à quelqu'un que je ne connais pas (alors que, pour être honnête, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut avoir de choquant). Certains écrivent "Madame" ou "Monsieur" tout court, d'autres ajoutent le nom de famille. Certains médecins tiennent à leur titre de "Docteur", d'autres moins. Pareil pour la féminisation des titres: certains sont pour, d'autres (et pas que des hommes) y sont fermement opposés.

Bref, par prudence, je m'en tiendrais à _"Docteur,"_ ou _"Docteur XXX,"_ si vous connaissez son nom, qui reste assez neutre.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la formule d'appel est rarement analysée en détail par le destinataire. En général, on se contente de la survoler, et encore. Du moment que ne vous l'appelez pas par son prénom comme si c'était votre meilleure amie, il y a peu de risque de commettre un réel impair. Son opinion dépendra beaucoup plus de la suite du message, je pense.


----------



## Alessa Azure

> ...ne pas commencer par "Cher" un courrier à quelqu'un que je ne connais pas (alors que, pour être honnête, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut avoir de choquant).



Moi non plus. J'ai conseillé à LoenTm de ne pas l'employer par simple prudence.


----------

